# digits missing..hurts so bad



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I went out of town this weekend, and my son and boyfriend take care of my 16 year old cocker mix. He is frightfully afraid of thunderstorms.On Saturday dear son let Digit out of his kennel to romp and run. When it was time for him to go to work he forgot to return digit to his kennel. Sometime around 3 o clock a mild thunderstorm came through. That was the last time we have seen him. Today is day 4 that he has been gone. I have searched the woods viciously. Posted over 200 flyers everywhere! I am so sad, all these years and he is gone. I adopted my son 16 years ago 3 days after adopting digit. A huge part of me is missing. I dont cry easily but the last 3 days have been excruciating. The fact of not knowing is worse. I would rather know where he is at. THIS HURTS SOO BAD!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry honey.. Maybe someone has him and just hasnt seen the flyers yet?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you borzoimom. I sure hope so. i live in the country on 10 acres. i do have subdivisions close by and so I am hoping for the best. My other dog Dozer a Mastiff/ labrador mix is so sad also. We been searching together. It is amazing to see him frantically search for Digit. Dozer was Digits baby. when I adopted him, Digit took him under his wing. Dozer with his massive size cuddled up to little ole Digit is an amazing site! 

This site is a godsend....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

DID you call the local vets or animal shelters? And in our county, the lost and found ads are free.. Place a ad maybe in your local papers?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes I have contacted 3 humane societys in the three countys i am close too. i have visited them also. I have also went to the vets office and the desk clerk offered to set up alerts to all the vet offices within a 200 mile radius. That I am optimistic about. 

When Digit would get frightened from a storm he would run to the nearest door. Any door that was opened in fact. It didnt really matter whos door as long as one was opened. It only happened 2 times and the last time was about 4 years ago. Did I mention that he is partially blind and deaf? I am so worried that he is trapped in the woods in briars. he has a very keen sense of smell so I have done alot of smelling up the yard. 

Ever since he lost his hearing 2 years ago, He seemed to have quit barking. And my efforts in calling him are fruitless. Even though I still scream at the top of my lungs. Thanks for your concern. It feels nice to have someone care about this. seems like everyone keeps reminding me he is just a dog. He isnt Just a dog. he is my baby.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Bizarre idea- if you have a local search and rescue group they might be able to help track him since he is deaf and can not hear you call. Our local search and rescue does this as a training exercise, but its worth a call. The sheriffs office would know the phone number of the local chapter.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i know this may sound extreme, but check to see if there are any tracking dogs in the area.....i know that a lady who had lost her dog once trained her Bloodhound to be a tracker for lost pets (can't remember what city/state) so there might be someone to help close by (check w/ your local dog club if you have one)......another thing is getting in touch w/ a "dog-talker" (don't know if you believe such things).....

hope you find your baby soon (good thing it's not winter)......and, no, he's not "just a dog"....


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Borzoimom and Tirluc,
I called the sherriffs office and they laughed at me. But they gave me the number anyways. i called them yesterday and I am still waiting for a call back from the search and rescue team. Lady told me that they had enough training in the days following Katrina. I have no idea what that had to do with anything now but thats what she said. Not expecting a call back either. 

I called The local humane society and some local refuges for infromation on the trackers of lost animals. And there is nothing available in these areas. I Live in Biloxi MS and I do remeber tracking dogs everywhere after the storm but seems most of them were volunteers from all over the country.

I walked all over the place yesterday and stayed outside again last nite to see if i can hear anything from him. For the first time in my life I prayed for the birds to stop singing and the earth to stop moving so i can hear something. Today is day 5 of him missing. I am still not giving up but my hope is fading. I am not ready to quit. Went to the humane society yesterday and was falling in love with all the babies in there. I want to take them all home. 

Had a bright idea though yesterday. I MAY start my own refuge for animals. I have acreage that needs to serve a pourpous. I am contacting a concrete man today about pouring a slab. get me some kennels built. and do something with all this pent up energy that needs to escape. All in Digits name. Not that I am jumping into something like a madwoman, Im just rolling the ball around. 

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH! You have no idea how much I needed you to give me some light.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well here they use the search and rescue teams as a training exercise. If they could give you the number, you could call and see if they would. I am still hoping that someone has taken the dog in, and just hasnt gotton to a store or something to see the flyers yet..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yea me too.... I pray thats the case.

Tirluc.. I forgot to address about the dog talker. Yes I do believe in that. My mom seems to think she has that ability. I never wanted to admit it growing up because my freinds always thought she was nuts. But now I am older she has amzed me in so many ways. My mom and I and Digit took a road trip a month ago. And while we were out having a blast she kept saying she felt dread with Digit. I brushed it off as "Yea He is an old man" I know the enivitable would be near because he was so old. But now....I never thought it could be this way.
After speaking with her, She thinks Digit had left us naturally. She thinks he ran so fast from the thunderboomer that came through that he expired. But she told me not to give up hope because she could be wrong. Either scenario would be great. If he left me to die. I can have closure. Not knowing is the worst part.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Today around 4 pm Got a call from a family that Digit hung out on thier porch and the husband of the family drove up and down looking for digits owner but only around thier house. Digit was last seen 7 miles away from home. He disappeared day ago after another thunderboomer. they are on the edge of red river national forest. I have drove more today , put out more flyers on anything and everything. But there is more hope and thats sooo much better than nothing at all! Tommorrow I look more,walk more tlak more. I know hes looking for home but, he cant seee, he cant hear. man this sucks. today is day 6


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Today around 4 pm Got a call from a family that Digit hung out on thier porch and the husband of the family drove up and down looking for digits owner but only around thier house. Digit was last seen 7 miles away from home. He disappeared day ago after another thunderboomer. they are on the edge of red river national forest. I have drove more today , put out more flyers on anything and everything. But there is more hope and thats sooo much better than nothing at all! Tommorrow I look more,walk more tlak more. I know hes looking for home but, he cant seee, he cant hear. man this sucks. today is day 6


What bittersweet news! It's wonderful that he was seen - he's so close - almost touchable! I really hope you find him tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you two. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

You will definitely be in my thoughts tonight and I do hope that you have good luck tomorrow! What great news that he was seen! Good luck and we'll all be thinking of you and Digit!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I can only image what you must be going through. If one of my guys was lost like Digit, I'd be going insane.

If you believe in animal communicators, there's a woman by the name of Colleen Nickerson who a friend of mine swears by. I haven't any personal experience dealing with her but she seems to have great abilities. She's got a website that may give you more information. 


One more thought, several years ago a friend took his dog to the state forest for a walk. The dog took off after a squirrel or something and couldn't be found. Long after dark this friend finally left the park. Before he left, he took his jacket off and put it on the ground. At the crack of dawn he was back at the forest and found his dog, lying on his jacket. Point being, try placing some personal items in different locations. Digit may catch the scent and make his way toward the item.
Since dogs rely on their sense of smell more than any other sense, it might work.

Good luck. Hope you find Digit soon.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Eveyone..and thanks for all of your kind words. That is what makes this world so beautiful. Folks like all of you make saddness smile for a bit.

Sunsiberians.....Wanna know what is sweeter? i ran into 100 folks today and every single one of them were as nice as you. This tragedy has made me realize alot of things I didnt know existed as much as I seen today. The help and concern of strangers was incredible today. i feel there is a bazillion eyes out there watching for him  

crzybrit....Same goes to you..thankyou thankyou thankyou...

renoman...Thanks for the tips! I have been told to put some of my other dogs pee on rags and drop them at various points from where he was seen last. But I like the idea of my clothes better. Maybe ill do both 
I will check with the ms nickerson as soon as i type this up. I am willing to try anything at this point. As you can tell  

Thanks for the stories, It really helps...I retell them to myself over and over again all day long as I walk for him. Tommorrow will be the day.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Her name is Colleen Nicholson (sorry ) Her telephone number is 315-652-4964.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi! Today is day 8.......no more new leads today. I left articles of clothing around where he was seen last also around the desolete roadsides that he could be traveling. I have such severe nightmares of him lost in the woods. Coming across snakes and other larger critters. He cannot see or hear and if he is on his way home i feel something ends up throwing him off track. I have cried so much today. The temps have been in the 90s last few days and more thunderstorms on the forecast for our area tommorrow. I know for a fact he will be moving if the weather gets bad. maybe Ill have more luck.Hopefully he got food and water on someone elses porch  

Renoman, Thanks for that info. I called the numer this afternoon and I got a voicemail. I will try again tommorrow. I did manage to email ms.nicoleson so maybe ill get ahold of her soon..Thanks for your help.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you left her a message saying this was urgent with your tel # as well as an email address. I don't know what her office hours are but hopefully you'll hear from her tomorrow. 

Are you able to go out daily and check where you dropped the articles of clothing? 

I have been thinking about you all day. I checked every hour to see if you'd posted hoping to hear that you'd found Digit today. I hope you are not the only family member out there looking for him. Are others helping you?

I know you said he can't see or hear but he can still smell. He can smell danger, he can catch a scent of one of your articles of clothing. 

Just a thought... have you contacted any local dog clubs asking for people to help you search? How about a schutzhund club? Tracking is part of their training and they might want practical experience. I'm grasping at straws trying to help....


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

HI! Yes I did leave my contact information with her. I will call again tommorrow. And I have a way to check everything I left. I have been traveling within a 30 mile radius leaving posters and dropping clothing talking to everyone I come in contact with. Going down every road,dirt road, loooooong driveways. I have probably put 400 miles on my truck in the last week. Its country out here, And i drove the red river forest today. There is so much of it. tooo much of it. I have only lived here 5 years. I am not that seasoned when it comes to navigating here, so I am going down every opening my truck fits in.

thanks for reminding me that he is aware of danger. It felt good to read that..Its near midnite and I just got home from looking again. Hoped he would be moving while it was cooler out.It was hot today.
I am having trouble getting help from anyone. I get lots of sympathetic people telling me that they cant help. I followed borziomoms advice and tried to get the nearest rescue squad to come and help(for training). Even offered donations to no avail.. Found a man in Alabama that trains his dogs for search and rescue but he just got of the hospital. everyone else seems to think I am too far away or the scent is too weak as days go by.
Went to convience store today, saw a poster for a missing girl. Made me understand why. There isnt anything more important than digit to me right now. I guess i shouldnt expect help like that.
i am still meeting lots of folks while im searching that are extremly nice, I know ive got folks looking out for him. I have no family here and a handful of friends that are really busy people. My son has been big help when he isnt working. Plus friends like you


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I would try any avenue available to find Digit - that's why I'm going to suggest again that you try a Schutzhund club in your area or a working dog club. Tracking is part of Schutzhund training and these are dog people. They would understand. You could help them by providing a real life training session and they could help you find Digit. It can't hurt to try. Let me know how you make out with Colleen.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Good idea especially if your local search and rescue wont help..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi there.

i contacted a Randy Hare out of Jackson Mississippi with alpha k9 . He basically told me to keep doing what I am doing. He said that to much time has passed for a search. I told him price is no problem and he told me he would be fruitless if he were to come here. Maybe I am just a few days late. I really thought he would be home by now. I refuse to give up. I visited both of the animal shelters today and went in to play with the animals. Oh what a sight for sore eyes. I will wait another week before making any decisians like getting another right now. It took every inch of willpower not to bring home those babies. Thanks for everything renoman and everyone else.. Hope to bring better news soon. Love Yvonne


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Do not give up. I work with a guy who has beagles and hunts them often up in Maine. This past winter, his male took off after a scent and was gone for 15 days in 15 degree temps. He was sure he'd never see him again. The dog was found sleeping on someone's front porch just a few miles from where this guy has a cabin. He was tired and thin but otherwise fine. 

When there is nothing else there is hope. 

Have you talked with Colleen yet?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Renoman, I just got off of the phone with Colleen. She was very nice and I have an appointment with her tommorrow morning. She says that since he is blind we may not be able to "see" where he is. Not the best of news but maybe one way or another I will find him somehow. Just to know he is being fed and loved will make a world of difference. Thanks again. Yvonne


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good Luck. I hope you get some information you can use to track him down. I have my fingers crossed for you. I will be looking for an update when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I was always told to ask the neighborhood kids..... 
that kids are here and there and around and go to places adults dont go..... 
the kids are likely to have spotted the pupper. 
good luck 
how scary..... 
s


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey


Had my appoitment with Colleen today. And since it has been thunderstormin here off and on we couldnt get any signal. She says since he is afraid and panicky at those times it is hard to pinpoint anything. So, No news yet..will try again friday. 

Shalva....I have ran across some great kids willing to help. Everywhere I went I spoke with children and they have helped immensely. The first day after the phone call. It was great walking and driving and seeing kids out looking. There is a large reward and ice cream to the one who finds him. I even treated them with cold drinks I was carrying in the back of the truck. Even this morning I rode around and on this one road this little girl asked if i was still looking for my dog I said yes. she said me too! Its the vast widerness beyond them subdivisions that I think he is trodding. I heard coyotes last night. It didnt lift my spirits but it sure didnt break them down.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You've probably already thought of this but how about getting the local tv station to do a human interest story. You might get a hit. Or, and I don't know what your finances are, but how about a 1/2 page a full page notice in the local papers. You could run a picture of digit.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

The TV station did cross my mind. But I live on the Mississippi gulf coast and people are still trying to get thier lives together since katrina. I really felt that since they are reporting so much to the rebuilding of the coast it would be petty. And probably create some kind of upheavel. Being that I live here and know some folks are still struggling everyday. It is possible.

The newpaper is a grand idea to me. I may check into that tommorrow.

It has been storming really really bad today. I feel his fear strongly. Least thats what it feels like. The storm has fallen on us from the north. Hopefully it scared him south to home. Or where civilization resides.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Kudos to you. You are a stronger person than I. I'm sure you are just keeping it together while you're falling apart, but you're carrying that off very well. 

I sincerely hope that Colleen can be of some help. As I said I have no personal experience with her but my friend swears by her. I've got fingers crossed. I think about you and Digit and what you are going thru daily.

I hope the newspaper thing works out. I keep thinking of these things to help you (of course it's in the middle of the night). Wish I were close enough to help you look.

Just remember, when there's nothing else, there's hope.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I am falling apart each day that passes. When the storms roll in i think of how he would literally shake and tremble in fear as I covered both of us under a blanket. He would be worse sometimes than other times. I could just kick myself in the butt for not being here when this happened. It wasnt till the next day when i returned from my trip till i found out. My son holds alot of guilt for not putting him in before he went to work. For not shutting the gate. 
I still feel that vibration I started having after we found out he was being fed by strangers. But the feeling I had is still affecting me. I feel numb yet the anxiety is eating me up. It been really hard dealing with the pressures of freinds to back off and begin to heal. They dont understand that it is possible he is still out there looking for me and the kid. 
Work is also being dealt a blow. I am self employed and I have to actually work everyday. My employees have been great in my absence. i have a hauling company that travels these roads for 10 hours a day so they are looking for me and asking around. 
I want to go get me a pup to help me heal without giving up. But I am afraid that he will come home and be mad. He has endured the come and go of many pets over his 16 years and he bitched each and everytime I brought something else home. Even though they all became "his" pets. from the ferrett to the pot belly pig, the umpteen cats and the chameleon, the 7 dogs to the geese and the chickens. He was there master.
My dog Dozer is still ill. Usually he is a hyper boy but this has brought him down considerably. Faith will bring him home i believe.

Renoman...your kind words are so soothing to read. I feel that you are a genuine person. This is probably the most grueling thing I have ever had to go through. And it helps to talk about this as I have here. I cover it all up on the outside in my world because noone understands. Its just a dog has came up more than enough times the last few days. And to keep from punching someones lights out I just put on a front  I wish you were close too. and you have helped already immensly.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

The help offered here is better than any I have for you.
Been following this thread hoping for your reunion with
Digit. Hang in there. You are doing really well with this
situation, and don't listen to "just a dog". We all know 
what a crock that is.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Rita...Thanks for just being here and understanding.

I put a ad in the paper today. I did buy a annoucement in the local section of the paper too. It is a 3x3 size ad.With a picture. I already have the lost and found ad in the classified already.


Today seems tougher. My mom is coming down for a visit tommorrow and she is going to help me look for digit and be with me when I get me an new pup. I fell in love with one at the pound the other day. I think Digit will have a new sister. I have always adopted older dogs from the pound. Usually 5 years plus. Digit was the only baby I have ever had. Plus Dozer , kid, and I alll need a happy break as we continue our search. I still feel he is on someones back porch. I feel we will find him. It just hurts not knowing..

Today was his grooming appointment. I bet he gonna wait for today to pass before showing up. He sure hates hair days, Esp when the little old lady would put ribbons in his hair and paint his nails. He wouldnt even look at me till I would take them off. Hed lay there all pouty with his loud sighs. Oh how he made me laugh. oh how i need him so.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for your thoughtful words. I can only imagine what you're going thru. I hope you get a hit with the newspaper ad. Any signs of any activity at any of the spots where you dropped your clothing? I have my fingers crossed that Friday's weather will be clear for your appt. with Colleen. I also hope she's as good as my friend keeps telling me she is!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Renoman...I am a skeptic but my mother has been telling me for years that it is true. That it can be done. I have seen over the years things that mom predicted. And being that she preached the possibility made me cringe growing up becasue it was quite embarrasing for a kid. But Deep inside I do believe but I never wanted to admit it. 
The appointment with Colleen may or may not pan out and I want you to know that everything you have suggested, Just the act of doing so, covering alllll the bases it is what matters the most to me. Not the fact that it does or doesnt work. Just the fact that it was done and tried. And time is still on our side I believe. 
You read in the news everyday about children missing. I am very Thankful everyday that hasnt happened to me or anyone else that I know. I have miscarried. I have watched freinds die of cancer, I have saw the misery on peoples faces when they couldnt find there loved ones after Katrina. I know that I will heal. one way or another. i just aint ready to give up.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm glad you're not ready to give up. You shouldn't. I'm glad you're getting a new pup and I know it's not a sign of giving up or casting Digit aside. I think you and your other boy need to get a new pup. When Digit comes home, he'll have a new sister!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, Heres some good news. yesterday evening I did my usual pass thru of the streets Digit could be on. After I returned home my son got a message that he was spotted near the same place he stayed during his first sighting. So I got in truck and hauled butt. I couldnt find him but a few folks that I met outside said that they did see him and they thought it was the stray the police officer found. which it was but, they didnt know that his mom was looking for him. Anyways....I guess people dont read the missing dog posters I have put up everywheres down there road. So I looked for a few hours and I didnt find him. I questioned how he looked and they said he was at full trot. Which means someone has got to be feeding him. One guy said that he went thru his yard into the woods..pointing in my direction! so hopefully he is on his way home. Gosh I hope this is the beginning to his return! Update later... ((((hugs)))) to all the nice people out there! I have got to go to work when id rather be looking...........Yvonne


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been following your thread and I am sorry that I havent jumped in earlier. I have felt so bad for you in your quest to find your pup. Your last post sounds so encouraging! .  I will be thinking postive thoughts that you and digit will find each other again soon!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hay Z!

Thanks bunches.. Just got home from work..finishing up my day. About to jump in the rain locker and hit the hott trail. I actually went back last nite after my last post and I sat in the feild next to the area Digit was seen...Had my Mastiff with me and we walked along the woodline and he peed all over the place. I hope when I go there this evening he will be around there waiting for us to get him..............I justa hopin. cause i know ill find em. i just want it to be now already! 


Talked to the dog talker and she got a feeling from him.. contentment and safe confused and sad at times. She felt grass under his feet and thats about it. so much for anything else becasue he is deaf and blind so she couldnt get specific.. oh well better luck next time.. Von


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keep looking, It sounds to me like you know in your heart he is still out there looking for you too. I believe we have that sense. We can't explain it, but sometimes we just know. Best of Luck to you.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You said a police officer found him? Wouldn't he have turned Digit into the animal control? He wouldn't have just let him go again right? Have you checked with the local police dept. to track down the officer that found Digit and talk to him personally? 

At least you know he's still out there. With fresh trails would that guy from the k9 place come down now? You have a general idea where Digit is now so maybe you should talk to him again. You're so close...


----------



## JaneG (May 28, 2007)

I honestly don't know what to say, reading through this thread I just want to cry...I really hope he comes home soon or you find him. My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ (Jun 10, 2007)

So close...so close! Hang in there!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Yall!

Reno..Remember when Digit was found on someones porch and he camped out for 2 days..That was a police officers home. He tried to find Digits mama by taking him around in the truck. I wish they would bring digit into the humane society because they are looking for him too. But its not turning out that way. Its like the most recent sighting. THAT guy KNEW I have been looking for days but just rode right passed him and drove to the store where my son works to tell him. Instead of picking him up. Digit looks like a nasty dog right now I am assuming becaseu of his thick black coat. I guess some folks dont like to even touch dogs. Crazy but true. 

Inga...thank you thank you thank you.....Your sincerity and prayers are beautiful. 

Jane.... I will keep you updated

Z....  Yes! I definatly hope so...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Today was a long one. Woke up this morning at 3 am and went to the area where the Digit sightings have been. This morning It felt dreaded, I had lost hope while I was out there. Even though a new sighting day before yesterday was so promising. After lunch I got a call from the humane society in gulfport. Saying they believe they found digit. A black and tan medium size male dog...deaf and blind... Wow what a moment. Gulfport is in the next county, which i do live 10 miles east of the harrison county line so hey, I had hope..lady said he even looked like the picture on the poster..I mean I was stoked....Dog found in Orange Grove, Gulfport...That had me thinking someone MUSTVE dumped him there yada yada yada..... It wasnt him..poor Dog I seen did resemble Digit in alot of ways except it wasnt as shaggy..How ironic ....Oh well...maybe tommorrow. 

oh yea the lost hope this morning was just temporary. Digit gave me 16 heroic years to my son. It is just like he pulled me and kid out of a burning building over and over again.. I cant give up.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I have been following this thread, and its gut wrenching. I am at a lost for words, and continue to pray this works out.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You're so close you could touch him yet so far away.....

For what it's worth.... my friend that swears by Colleen... well her black cocker crossed several years ago (which is how she came to know Colleen). Well, my friend's cocker has been asked to sort of 'stand watch' if you will over Digit and without interferring, try to guide him home. As I said before, I have no experience with Colleen and I'm only going on what has been told to me, but hey... you never know..... any and all help to bring Digit home safely is gratefully accepted right? 

The good news is you know he is still in the area. With the rain you've been having have you moved or replaced the articles of clothing and concentrated them in the area he's been seen in? Hey... just had a thought..... Place the articles of clothing in a Hav a heart trap big enough for Digit..... along with some of his favorite foods If he goes inside to eat and he must be hungry, you've got him.


----------



## BCLover (Mar 14, 2007)

Hope you find Digits quickly. Praying for you. Hurts to find you and your pet struggling so much. Keep your spirits up..he will return you you.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Yall..
I really hope everyone had a beautiful Sunday. Today was moms last day visiting so I wanted the brother and family over for a cookout. My mind was down larue road wondering if hes moving now....or now...is he near the road yet? now....no now...Haha...I think im going outta my mind! It was overcast today so I voluntered my brother and wife and thier very LOUD chidren to walk on Road Digits been seen. I mean we were LOUD..3 kids plus me and mom yelling..I am starting to wonder how much those nice folks who live there can take of me. 

BC....thanks soo much...It is a struggle but you guys help me so much.

Renoman....Thank your friend for me. And you bet its gratefully accepted. Thats what keeps my hopes up. Because I know he is out there, And possibilites are endless. So keep em coming..Ill take em Gonna look up the hav a heart trap in a moment. Thank ya!!

Borziomom.. Its all gonna be good I believe..Thanks for being here too.


----------



## JaneG (May 28, 2007)

I come back here daily now, everytime I hope for some good news. I'm still hopeful for you. Please go home Digit, your mummy is missing you sooo much. 

I hope he comes home soon, you're still not giving up on him, right?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Jane......I dont think I will ever give up on Digit. He was my best friend thru some of the most important days of my life. I remember Digits mama. her name was Bianca. I adopted her from a local vet in Lousiana. She was very pregnant and needed a home. Doc was going to abort her pups but she was so far along I couldnt bear it. Plus she was a beautiful Dog and I figured I wouldnt have a problem getting them homes.
She gave birth on August 2,1991. The same day an explosion at a chemical plant in Baton Rouge Louisiana that took my brother.
She broke thru a screen and managed to give birth under a shed in my back yard. The pup under the shed was Digit. She had the other 6 pups in my livingroom with no problem but i managed to demolish the floors in my shed to find Digit. 
My son who I adopted from Santiago Chile took straight to Digit. that was his pup from the very beginng. I was in the learning stages of speaking his language, Seemed when son was trying to convey something to me and I would have trouble comprehending what son was saying. He would go to Digit and tell him, seems son thought Digit was only living thing on this earth that understood him. Even thorugh his teenage years.
Digit was also my life saver too. He was by my side thru the thick and thins of life. I have always been a animal person and I think animals are the best therapy thru troubles. I have grown to rely on him for sense of ease. Just for that quiet companionship. When the world is spinning out of control. He would bring me down and showed me peace.If I could count the tears that thick black coat caught. He has seen me and son go thru many phases in life. He was there through it all. By my side. As happy as happy could be. Swimming with us. Boating with us. Traveling across country to California. My life revolves around my boys. and my girl lilly the kitty. I still cant believe that he isnt home with us. Its almost too surreal. 17 days today. 3 sightings and humane society call. Nope. Not giving up yet.

Does anyone have stories of thier favorite furry heros, Id love to read about it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

This afternoon I got a call from a lady who said she was the one who turned in the deaf and blind pup that we thought was Digit. She was very very nice and she wants to come help me look for Digit tommorrow. She was hoping it was Digit because she felt bad for the old chap she rescued from a highway.She had saw my lost ad in the paper.(thanks renoman)
That was another lead to me. Means hope is still there.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe time for another (maybe larger) ad with a picture? Did you check out the Havaheart idea?


----------



## JaneG (May 28, 2007)

I'm so glad you're not giving up on him, what a lovely story too. My thoughts of with you, Digit and your family and friends.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I do the same thing..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey!

Renoman....I have 2 homestead deluxe traps set out now. The guy who owns the property has them. He has kennels with hunting dogs and somethings been getting in his food can. I have to admit. Digit Knows how to open cans with loose lids. there has been many times I used to wonder where the kitty food has been going and I found out digit learned how to pry them open to be able to stick his head in. I would have to bungee cord them down and still he would figure it out every now and then. Thank you!

A few folks have told me today that they think he only comes out at night. Which is very possible becasue he had a nocturnal streak for the last few years. Heat of the day hed be snoring and he was always ready to play at night. 

Borziomom and Jane.....thanks so much.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been so hopeful every time I see that you post that you will say "I have digit home!" One of your posts... very, very soon... I will log in and celebrate your happiness with you! 

Keep the faith!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm glad you're trying the traps. Hopefully you'll catch yourself a Digit and not something else.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha ha ha Renoman, everything needs love right? I am praying for a digit in the trap. I keep hoping to hear He's home, little hungry but doing fine. Keep the faith.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I wish there was more I could do, like actually going out and helping to search. I just keep wracking my brain for ideas - they usually come to me at about 2 a.m. Something good will happen soon. It has too!

I would feel bad if the only thing caught in the trap was a skunk - phew!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey everyone...

Today I searched more and more. I looked at google earth today and seen things in a new perspective. I see a few hiddin roads on the map I went down today that I somehow missed. Nothing. They were no more than just loooong driveways with a few houses on each. I guess I need to expand the search but not sure on which way to go. At dusk this evening I was down one of those desolete roads and i encountered a coyote. I know they are around this area but I have never seen one myself. I literally had to stop and let it look at me before it turned and bolted into the woods. I even told a few people today and they said..Nahh.. They only come out at night. Hm? I said. I know what I saw..Beautiful animal actually. But not a sight I need to see.

The helicopter plan was cancelled 2 times already. Blaming on the weather. Which it has been pretty yucky out. Maybe next weekend.


Reno.....thanks for all your doing for Digit already. you have been a godsend..keeping my spirits up with grand ideas. I just seem to be full o brainfarts this past few weeks that you have been an extra full fuctioning brain to work with! Your wonderful! And if I catch something It would be better than nothing. That would mean the trap works. Looks like something got in one of them and ate the food, dumped the water over and backed on out like a thief in the night. Hehe...Maybe digits playin tricks on me 

Inga......Yea we gonna have a homecoming party soon. Huh Z?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

had a great idea. why not contact the boy scouts, girl scouts and 4 H clubs in the area and see if the kids would volunteer to help search. You could do a line search.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I just saw this thread today and sitting here reading it made me cry. I'm so sorry you are going through this, I honestly don't think I could do it. Its so amazing how you have such spirit and hope through it all. I wish you the best of luck and I am going to definately keep you and digit in my prayers. I will check later to see if you posted anything.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

"They only come out at night." Balderdash...you are not hallucinating...I have seen coyotes in my yard in broad daylight, many times.

Hang in there...sending brainwaves to Digit saying "go home". Hope something breaks positive for you soon.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Yall..... 

This morning at 3 am I took off out to the area Digits been seen. I feel that he isnt there anymore. He is somewhere else. The Google earth I checked out looked so intimidating. He was/is so far away from me. I keep looking and looking at that map trying to figure out which way he could have gone. And It seems that he traveled directly north and my assumption is he still traveling that way. i dunno...I am at a loss today. I feel hopeless in finding him. I cant stop the feeling that he is still alive and well because he was just seen 6 days ago. So I refuse to give up. I just need to hear of and area to go to. I had my first dream of him last night. It was as if I told him goodbye. He licked my face and walked away and flew into the sky. I seen Bianca..Digits real mama...I seen Caterpillar and Butterfly,My cats that passed, Wilbur my potbelly pig was there even though he is alive and well on a chicken farm in south louisiana. I dont take it as a sign of the worst either. 

Reno...another wonderful idea...I will call tommorrow and let you know how that goes.

Amaya..........Hope and Spirit is all I have to go on lately. I am a very positive person and always think that things will get better no matter what the circumstances and I dont think I will let this break me. I see his pictures all over my house. And I just know that I cant give up. Digit and I thank you very much for your prayers. God has many ways of working and i know he hears everyones prayers. Sometimes I think this is just a nice adventure Digit has gone on. And that he will come home to me and live out his days under my very watchful eye. I will never let that dog out of my sight again.  

Im off to go for my evening drive. It was hot today so maybe he is "trotting" Hugs everyone.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey everyone.


I just dont know what to type. All kinds of words are going around in my head but I think all of you have done heard it all. I still thinking everyday that im gonna find o digimo. Had a mental breakdown today with the newpaper lady that ran the ad. Poor thing had to listen to me wail about how much I love my dog and she didnt understand. she had just forgot to mention that the ad would only run for 7 days at a time. I didnt know this. Or she mentioned it and I totally didnt hear it. My mind is like a fuzzball right now. 

All I can say is when it cools off a little bit more Im hitting the road again. The man with the traps out for me called this afternoon and said that were "still dry" But he has a freind coming this weekend that is a professional wild animal trapper. He says he is a humane predetory wild animal catcher. And that maybe he can help. 

Reno.....called a freind of mine who still has school age children and she is gonna get me some info on the group search. She says she will make the calls for me. i thought that was really nice.

Rita.....Thats what I thought. And (((hugs))) for your helping to guide Digit home.

Have a great rest of the day everyone. Fingers crossed? Ready, Set, Gooooooooooo..............


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey,

Ugh... As of today..I cannot talk about Digit to anyone except here. Seems when someone asks me if I have found him, They start preaching that I need to move on. I dont even divulge any info to anyone unless they ask. And today I was asked about 20 times...which is great cause that means follks still care..But when I say no and look sad (which I cannot help for the life of me) They start telling me that hes gone and I have to move on etc.. I am moving on...But I am moving on thinking he is coming back still. ( I cant help that either) But the preacher is coming out in everyone. i try to reason that they are only concerned but..sheesh...you ought to hear some of their lines...Its disgusting...and it does not help in the slightest...It puts the negative visuals in my head and it freaks me out. I even had someone tell me that they heard that someone hurt Digit. This is a small town and some folks like drama. And create it for shizzles and giggles. So I am not taking what he said to heart. 
Thank the good lord for this forum..

Anyways........Im going searchin'


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shame on anyone that would say anything hurtful just to have something to say. I am sorry, I read this all before, and I don't have time to read the whole thing again so If I am repeating just ignore me. Have you tried some simple live traps? It might not be digit you catch, but it also might be. 
As for moving on... Dogs have been returned to their owners after having been gone for a lot longer then Digit has been gone. Pray and hope. Nobody should encourage you to do anything else. I am praying for a happy return soon.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey I have been following this story despite my only posting once and I always keep Digit in my thoughts! I do hope you are able to keep persevering despite what people are saying. I don't think that you should give up or move on!

I thought I might mention someone that came into the vet with their cat yesterday. They told us that this cat had been missing for three years and the lady had never given up looking for him...and three years later she found him! 

I truly hope that the search for Digit will not take quite as long...especially since he's been spotted several times, but just remember that there is ALWAYS hope! 

You and little Digit will stay in our thoughts!


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

hey i've also been following this posting and have really not had any good advic and everytime I do Renoman takes the words right out of my mouth but hey atleast there up here... but I do have a knack for dream interpretation... and I'm not sugar coating this at all... it sounds to me like Digit is telling you that he is okay. He showed you your other babies that have passed, this doesn't mean that he is with them, but that they are with him, helping to guide him, to keep him safe. Your pets that are still living in your dream are telling you that he will be home soon, and the kiss was to tell you everything is okay. I really do think he is okay... I can feel it in my bones. Someone is feeding him (even if its just cat food that's left out on a porch) he is scared, yes, but I'm sure he can smell those clothes you left out and it makes him feel safe. I'm almost possitive that he has atleast happened upon one and maybe caught the sent of another thinking you had gone to another location... maybe making a trail of sorts to your house... maybe he might find one and then smell another and move to it and so on... and if he gets turned around atleast it gives you a line to follow... try putting some food down too... maybe if he smells you and then finds food he will be more apt to stay hoping more will come... my prayers go out to you.. and hey he's been spotted a few times so there is always hope!!! I live in OR or else I would be helping you as well!! Best of luck and my intuition tells me he will be home in no more than 3 days!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Inga......Yea..My new plan is to carry around a roll of duct tape and when someone starts spewing there nonsense..im gonna tape up tha mouth! haha good idea?? As for the traps....I have 2 out right now....have a man checking them for me...today he has freind who traps professionally coming with some more traps and the 2 freinds are gonna do a Digit hunt this weekend..they are eagar for the reward..which will be doubled to these guys if they catch him.

crzybrit.....Thanks for the story about the cat...those stories are what helps keep me going.. 

Kendall.....WOW...Thanks sooo much for your interpretation. It sounds soooo good what you said..I love how you guys tend to put things in perspective for me. It is so hard to even reason with myself right now.Oh and he LOVES CAT FOOD!! So if he is eating it...hes a happy camper.. As for the trail....he was spotted 7 miles away from my house he managed to go thru thick woods to get there..so right now we have a trail of things of his alll around the houses he been spotted at..There is even alot of folks putting food out on thier porches even though some do not even have pets.. Thanks for just being here even when you are far away..I have been to Oregon before...Bend OR.....my son lived with the "celebration family" for 3 years before I adopted him. It is soooo beautiful there. 

You guys have made today pretty darn bright...Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

ok I'm not trying to sound like a psychic or anything but I had a dream about Digit last night (he wasn't as you described but in my heart I knew it was him) he was walking just inside the edge of some trees and on the other side of these trees there was a busy road. He kept stopping and looking at the road and I got this feeling that he's on the wrong side of this road and needs to get to the other side, but knows he better not cross... he's smart he knows the dangers... are there any two lane freeways or busy roads that are lined on either side with forest??? its not too busy just busy enough for him to know crossing would be a bad idea, he's not scared though (I nnever felt fear), frustration and confusion was more the feelings that were felt.... I'm not sure if that helps at all, but not to give your hopes up or anything but my dreams tend to have this freakish way of turning out similar to a life event so I knew I had to share this. Maybe he got on the wrong side of a highway and can't get back over. It was just so real and sudden. I've been following this thread since it started and had no dreams till last night. Maybe your closer to finding him!!!
But like I said I don't claim to be psychic, i just have a feeling that I had this dream for a reason. 
keep us updated... I know you will!!! and don't give up 16 years is worth a few weeks (or even months) of you life!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Kendall......WOW and Thanks.....There is one road just above where Digit was seen that is lined with forest. It is not really busy at night but it is during the day somewhat. Since Digit lost his eyesight he seemed to really concentrate on things. Like stopping and looking....Paw up.....analyzing situations. I will check more in the woodlines tommorrow along that road more. The 16 years I had with him is so full of lifes greatest moments and losses...I will search till I cant search nomore.

I bought a 4 wheeler today so it should be really easier to get into the woods where my truck cant get to. I have a few freinds willing to come on this excursion with me. 

My trapper buddies had a great time this morning putting traps out all over. They got a kick out of a cat they got. They said the cat was going "bonkers" The neighbor lady was quite perterbed her poor kitty was in a trap. But she knows what they are trying to do so it ended up being ok.

Went to a baby shower this morning and ran into some ladies who asked if I found Digit yet.. I have a feeling that Digit is a well known missing dog around here. I am starting to wonder where he is...he hasnt been spotted in awhile now. I refuse to keep count of the days because it doesnt help with my mindframe.

I missed out on the baby girl at the humane society..she was adopted. Which I am so happy about. My mom supposed to go to the shelter in her area for me monday for a baby she found in Natchez. She sent me a picture of her. I think I am in love..I am hopefully soon to have a lil searching buddy maybe...

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Everyone

Sunday I managed to get some freinds together for a long look...On 4 wheelers.. I could get in and out some walking trails and get into place i never could get my truck into. i even had a maniac pretty much brush cutting with his creating new paths. 

Trapper buddies are gonna have to quit after today. His friend leaves to go back to Tupelo this evening. i will still have 2 traps out still.

Mom showed up with the little girl. I think I am gonna name her Puddles. She is supposedly a Cairn Terrier..Funny...Digits lost and maybe foloowing the Yellow brick road>? and now I have a Toto to help bring him back? 

As for the advice on the boy scouts and girl scouts 4hers...They dens are getting in contact with the kids and parents and they have to schedule a time to gather up to see how many volunteers we can get to come. I have to go talk to room full of people and tell em my story to try to convince em to come.. WOW stage fright..but I can do it


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

maybe Dorothy???


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

I like Dorothy for the Toto puppy... that would be a good one.... and it would fit the situation.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hehe... I thought Dorothy was her name until she peed on my foot! Mom put her down and she ran over to me soo excited she left puddles alll the way to me and on my foot. Mom came up with the Puddle name because she left puddles all over her floor at her house. Looks like I got quite a job of housebreaking! Luckily I have no carpet 


Have to take Dozer to the vet today. he isnt feeling very well. Seems like he isnt eating much. I think it is depression.. Is that even possible? I havent introduced him to the pup yet for fear he may have a virus. But when he smelled me earlier he wagged his tail to the new smell. Lilly isnt happy at all.. But she really never is... Shes a cranky lil kitty thats for sure!

Rode around this morning looking for my Digit. Hes out there..

Cried alot this morning.. I just miss him soooo much....I cant even begin to believe that he isnt coming back.. so that means he will come back. ..Yes he will come back he will come back he will come back.


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes dogs can get depressed. His friend isn't there and he doesn't know why, that and he feels your sadness. His family is sad. I know when my Chuck passed my cat wouldn't eat for a whole week and wouldn't let anybody touch him. He just layed on the doggie bed they shared together and slept all day and cried all night. Wagging his tail at the new scent is a good sign it means that he knows this new things give you some sense of joy and that makes him happy too. Dozer will be fine, he's just sad. But having him checked is a good idea cuz just like in humans depression lowers the immune system so he could have a bug, most likely just a minor cold. 

still praying, still hoping, still knowing he's out there, and that you will find him, or even just show up soon saying "Hey mom, where's dinner?"


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Kendall... The vet says he has a Intestinal Parasite that has brought him down.. And really Quick too.. And she said that it could be contributed to Digit and the neighbors poodle that is in heat. He doesnt get out of the yard..he just knows she is there and he wants to meet with her.. Dozer isnt fixed. And I think he should be..But He really isnt my dog....He belongs to my Boyfreind....But we wont tell him he really is mine 
Well he is on antibiotics and he is feeling much better today. Yeay!

Me N Puddles been out looking today for Digit. This evening I am gonna go down some driveways that I havent been down because of the no trespassing signs. I really dont want to go down them lonnnng driveways cause no telling whats at the end of them. But I have Puddles the guard dog with me.. and I promise Illl be safe..heheheheheh...

Thanks for hoping with me....It is sure nice to have someone understanding.. Very very nice of you.

everyone have a FABULOUS 4th of July!


----------



## JaneG (May 28, 2007)

Havn't read this for a while so needed an update. I'm so glad you havn't given up and I hope Puddles (is the name official now? ) will help you feel better, without giving up on Digit of course (in no way am I saying you are giving up on him, I know you wont). My thoughts are still with you and I really hope he comes home soon, I can't imagine how hard this must be for you.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What would make it a really great 4th of July would be to have you post saying that Digit is home!!!!

Maybe if we all put our good thoughts and prayers together we can make it so.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Renoman: Good Idea! ...like a group positive think? I am on board.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey!
You guys are great!

Jane......Puddles has made me feel better..Just watching her reminds me so much of Digit.. It is amazing the tiny things we forget. Puppies..Ya sure cant help but love them so. But my mind and heart is somewhere with Digit right now. She just helps the moments in between. All my babies are so very important to me. I wish Digit was here to meet her. It is hard but you guys really really make me feel better. Prayers are the best and yall are giving me the best help out there. 

Reno...... YEAHH! That would be the awesomest eh? I could almost picture him coming home to me.. Gives me butterflies thinking that you could possibly be right! 

Rita...... Thanks for the positivity. I have a bottle of wine for the occasion!

Been raining alot today and looks as if there is gonna be alot more tommorrow. Thats OK though...maybe hell be moving and somewhere where i can find em.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Last Night I met with the 4hrs, boy Scouts 2 troops, Girl scouts, and even a few Brownies.

The Kids were great, There was 19 kids show up with parents. I had a few of them not find it intriguing. But so far I have 13 of the kids interested along wiht thier parents. In trade I have to allow them use of my property for a fish and fry night. Where they will come and pitch tents in my yard around the catfish pond and let them fish and let them cook thier bounty. That is for the boy scouts. The rest of them are accepting donations. So Saturday is the day weather permitting. Ah! also I have 4 of them with horses. Thanks Renoman, Your suggestion was great! I hope the number grows because they are gonna invite thier friends.

Tonight i am having the annual July 4th celebration. Wish all you guys could come..The weather is pretty yucky out. I hope it doesnt ruin the show!
Digit will be missed by all that attend. This is the time when he would have his fill of attention. Maybe Ill get more volunteers on board tonight for Saturdays search!

HAPPY JULY 4th EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Things are looking up! Great news about the scouts and such a small price to pay for their help. A few tents in your yard and a fish fry - actually sounds like fun!!!

This is me keeping my fingers crossed for good weather Saturday...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, That is a great idea. I really hope you find him. What a cool article in the paper that would be. Boy/Girl scout Heroes. Cool! Bless you!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Hehe... I thought Dorothy was her name until she peed on my foot! Mom put her down and she ran over to me soo excited she left puddles alll the way to me and on my foot. Mom came up with the Puddle name because she left puddles all over her floor at her house. Looks like I got quite a job of housebreaking! Luckily I have no carpet ...


 Reminds me of my papillion. His name was mischeif.. However- my daughter would take him out in the afternoon- and I / or my husband would ask " did he piddle?".. After a few days of this- micheif became "piddles.." lol.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Borzoimom... Yea, it is funny how we know of a great name and they tend to change it. I guess that is what helps the real name stick. Puddles doesnt roll off the tongue very well but she sure likes it! I am gonna take some pictures of her soon and post them. She is sure a hoot. Lilly my cat is starting to enjoy being chased by her. I was so worried she was gonna swat her the first time she started chasing and she does swat her but I can tell it isnt with the claws out. Lilly knows she can run faster so i guess that is a great advantage!

Inga.... That will be a great idea!! I am thinking about even having thier effort printed just for being there. Some of the kids and parents showed up for the July 4th fireworks show. And rumer has it that there is gonna be more attend! I hope so...More the merrier!!

Renoman.....Yes! I am actually excited about the fish fry night! The donations they asking for isnt really enough actually. But I will make it good. 

I hope all of ya have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Tomorrow is the big day. I am so excited for you. I wish I could be there to help but trust me when I tell you I will be with you in spirit. You will be on my mind all day. I hope you get the turnout it sounds like you will get. More importantly, I hope you find the elusive Mr. Digit!!

What are your plans, how have you set this up? What is the start time? 

I'm praying for good weather or at least tolerable. 

Oh, by the way..... I love grilled catfish!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey,

Welp, we gathered at my house this morning at 4 am. 27 people showed up...13 boy and girls scouts, 3 4hrs, 7 parents and 4 freinds. at about 8 am we had some other kids join us I think by the time we met up here again there was 25 kids in my yard not including adults. Great turnout I must say  
We gathered into 6 groups. And we allowed the kids to master a plan and we just helped modify it. Not much modification needed actually. They were putting their heads together beautifully. The 5 horse riders we had set off from my house and walked the woodlines and walked 4 wheeler trails they came across. There is an area of about 20 to 30 miles of this triangle shaped area with 3 roads joining to 2 roads.. With the area Digit was last seen in the middle. Thats where we started. Had an adult driving a car while walking with the kids and they took breaks riding and walking. we had a group on each end of each road and we all just sorta met in the middle. these roads are anywhere from 8 to 15 miles long. When that was exhausted they chose to take another direction lined with rural roads and forests. When one group finished a road we would mark it off on map. My mom was the home base who intercepted the calls and relayed what roads were searched. I hope I am explaining this good enough because I am functioning on about 2 hours of sleep. So giddy last night I couldnt get no shut eye. I really felt we were gonna find em.
I think the elusive Digit has found a new home. Somewhere some elderly lady has had em groomed with a short cut. Laying all up against her feet at her rocker. Cuddled up at the foot of her bed.........
Went to bring puddles to the vet yesterday evening for her exam. Noticed on the corkboard Digits missing poster was gone. I questioned why it wasnt there and the silly girl behind the desk said that after a month she rotates them out. Um..Noo. Not good...Digit hasnt been gona month...and even if he was...that poster better stay up there for at least 6...I think she got my drift when i returned with a new one.  
I so miss him......But I feel he is out there..happy...missing me..like i miss him...but happy..and making someone elses life happy....like he made me happy...Yvonne


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry that the search didn't end on a better note. I had such great expectations. 

What a great turnout you got. Sounds like the kids had it covered. 

You are probably right... he's somewhere safe, visiting with some little old lady.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok now that I have some of my senses.. 

Yesterday after we returned home..Me and Puddles went out walking. i returned to some of the folks houses where he was once seen. They havent seen him in awhile. I just dont know what else to do..I can keep searching the same areas over and over again. I have went as far as 45 minutes north of where he couldve gone. 
My 93 year old grandfather is very sick in the hospital. He fell and fractured his hip. He has a bad valve in his heart and they cannot do Surgery. My 93 year old Grandmother and 1 of my cousins are all that is there to help him. I will be leaving this week to help care for him. They are in Louisiana. On the same note I wont be here to search for my Digit. I feel like it is time to let go sometimes..especially since I have to leave for awhile. My son will be here in case of any sightings but he probably wont be out looking for him as i do. Just the thought of a day passing and not going out to look for him everyday is disturbing. My luck he will turn up on the roads just when I am not here to find him. 

renoman.......Thanks for all you have done for me and my plight to find Digit. You have been the biggest help for me and leading me on the right tracks. All of your suggestions were fun for me also! You gave me many glimmers of hope in finding him. And everyday you kept me busy Just doing things to help find him. Doing this search all along was a great adventure becasue i actually physically felt better covering all the bases. Knowing I didnt do enough wouldve haunted me for a lifetime I am sure.

everyone else...Thanks for your prayers and hopes...not alot of people felt that I shouldve been so frantic. Everyone seemed to think I have fell off of my rocker. Just having words of advice and wisdom and all the prayers from different parts of the world was a beautiful experience. It made me really want to find him to celebrate his homecoming with all of you. 

I am not about to give up...haha...cant...hes my baby..I go from one extreame to another lately....Ther is going to be days that I have nothing better to do than to peek on peoples porches hoping for a glimpse of my Digit.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

No, I don't agree that there will be days that you're checking out porches looking for him. You will look for him every day, everywhere you go. Every time you're driving down the road, you'll be looking for him. I would be too. 

On a brighter note, while you're gone at least you've got your truck drivers out there to keep an out for you. Your posters are still up, right? Maybe before you go do up new posters - something different so people will not think it's the same old poster and bypass it. 

I just wish the search had been successful.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi there..I am in louisiana now, But I recieved a call from a couple of the parents of the boy scouts. They are wanting to do a search again this coming Saturday. they knew of my leaving for a bit and they said they will look for me everyday if it would make me feel better And it has!! A few of the kids live in the search area so it isnt a problem. Manoman I have some things to think about for these good folks when i get back. Grandfather isnt doing so good....We have hospice coming in to bring him home to grandmothers. That is where he wants to be... He is alert in a small sense and he knows what is going on around him..I have asked him questions about his life and he answers accuratly.. Except for calling me a sexy nurse yesterday he has all of his marbles intact 

So more great news from the homefront!! YEAY!!!!!

renoman.....When I was driving home the other day....I was looking for digit..Even when I was in tangipahoa parish in Louisiana! It seems like everytime I do get out and drive..i am slowly driving looking around nomatter where I am. So you are so right! I will never stop looking...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Told you so . How awesome though that the scouts are going to keep looking for you. It gives me goosebumps. At least you know that while you're gone, someone is out there looking in your place. You gotta love those scouts!!! 

Maybe you need to let them camp out for a week and catch catfish. That's one hell of a fish fry!!!

Hey, just had a brain cramp while I was typing this..... when they find Digit (notice I said when) a huge story in the newspaper about the scouts efforts and a request for donations from the public to match yours (I'm guessing you're going to make one, presumptious on my part I know, but.... )

Sorry to hear your grandfather is not doing well. It's always difficult to see a loved one when they are so weak and helpless.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi!

YEAAASSSS! I do love them scouts! They called me tonight and told me where they are searching there was 3 boys on bikes today looking around great areas. They are finding this to be quite adventurous, One mom says they are finding all kinds of ways to go with this...Makes them feel like they are contributing..I love that!
The fish fry is scheduled for the 27th and 28th...Im so excited..Gonna build a bonfire for them and roast marshmallows and tell ghost stories..The kid in me is coming out that evening.
I am donating to all of the groups that participated and also individually to each of the kids that came. I will be sponsering trips for each group also AND I wanna volunteer to be a sub-den mother for the boy scouts. It warms my heart to see such young people that have compassion and have incentive to do something good for a life. Great Idea on the newspaper WHEN i find my Digit.. 

Grandfather may be frail and tired but as he sleeps he is building plane engines in his sleep. Tonight he accused me of taking his cauter pins for his engine he is building.. And tonight I went to a auto store and bought him some. cant wait to give them to him in the morning.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like the kids have everything under control and have sent themselves on a mission. Now you can focus on your grandfather. Now all we need is for Digit to cooperate and get himself found!


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

You aren't frantic, just determined. 

Hope things improve for Grandpa soon. We are not giving up hope for Digit's return. I have been very busy lately, but am checking every day for any developments. 

Hugs

P.S. Those Scouts are awesome.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hiya Rita!

Yea I go thru the frantic phase every once in awhile. Mostly when I dont see a poster up that I placed somewheres. I really really freak out on that it seems Its like I feel those posters do thier job when I am not around. I feel they get seen everyday and everyday is a reminder to the ones that forget my frantic first weeks. But you are right I am more determined since I see all those kids with thier determination. They help give me so much hope just like you guys here...

Renoman....Digit is being sneaky...will get him at his game...just he wait....After a thourough vet appointment and a trip to the groomers...Hes gonna get it... A BIG FAT RIBEYE STEAK!!!!! hes in for it now!


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw this post yesterday because I haven't been on in a while.
Each page I went to I was hoping that you found him.
My dog ran off like 6 times but he is so friendly that people just picked him up and brought him back.
Just DO NOT give up hope no matter what. Even if it takes a year or so.
How long has it been?
You are in my thoughts and I pray you get him back soon *hugs*.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, the posters are crucial. It was a poster which caused us to return a big strappin rotty-hound cross to his owners, years ago. He showed up, hungry and tired, so I went to town and checked the bulletin board at our small, local market. There was his poster...so Max went home that evening.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Doggie.......I hope to bring you the news soon of Digits return I have only been living in this area for 5 years and I didnt know alot of these folks in these parts until Digits escape. I have since made lots of friends and i will be keeping up with so many of them in the coming years. digit is a freindly dog and I do believe he is still out there. I think someone has found love with him as I have over the last 16 years. And they have yet to find the posters. Thanks for the hugs and prayers...they are soo nice to have 

Rita....YES! Another success story....geesh....I love those!!!!!!


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you can sign in, click the edit button under your post, when you get to the edit page click the delete button in the row of buttons to the lower right of your post. I think that works, because I deleted one post of my own, so it can't be too difficult.

Also, I think the way to post a picture is: click your edit button, when you are at the place to edit your post, scroll down to the box that says "manage attachments", click that button and it will open a window that lets you upload photos from your computer or from an url. There is a chart to let you know the size limits of the pictures you can upload.

Would love to see a picture of Digit.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Rita! Mission accomplished....... Well I managed to get the pic I want on my avatar.......I cant seem to get it to come up on the posts tho..i will work on it later....Isnt he sooo pretty? That was the day of the beach. He was one happy dog that day. Man I missssssssssssss himmmmm sooo MucH! When I see his pictures..Its so sad...

I recieved a call from one of the scouts dad.. Seems we had another recent sighting. He stayed under a mans barn for 3 days 2 weeks ago and it was far from the last sighting. Approx.13 miles. I want to go home yet I cant leave my Grandfather either. The dad and mom reassured me that they are going to be up that way for me. My son is home and he is checking it out too when possible. Also a good friend of mine is out searching now. The man said that he left food for him but he didnt touch it. He said he looked pretty good except he needs a grooming. Digit had haircuts once a month because of his shag. Its been about 2 months now since his last one. OHhhh I want him home.

Ya know...Im trying to remain positive, But the current situation is really ruining my mojo.. i think I am going to go visti borzoimoms thread on funny pictures. trying to remain


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

It rained pretty hard today in Mississippi. Freind called and said 2 scouts with thier parents showed up and they decided to drive search due to the rain. No Luck.....


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooh, he looks like such a happy camper. Now we have his picture, so maybe that will help vibe him home. Stay positive.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww Iam soo sorry to hear this! I hope he gets found!
Keep searching on Petfinder maybe , I am looking now but they need a location so yeah. Good luck!

-


Edit to add : here is a website that you can post a lost doggy ad , for free!  http://www.qualitydogs.com/lostfound.asp

and another good site : http://www.dogchatforum.com/find-lost-dog.htm


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Rita.......bunches



Atheist.....Thanks!!


I get to go home for the rest of the week. So I will be able to do some searching myself again...I cant wait to get there. Grandfather is doing ok. Alot better than I expected.. my cuz is coming to take over till next Monday. Digits Birthday is August 2nd.. Have to get my boy home!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Digit is in my prayers. It's hard to loose a pet you've had so long, but don't loose heart! Just keep making phone calls to shelters and looking around. If he is trapped in the woods somewhere, don't worry; someone will find him. I've heard of cases a lot like this and the animals are just taken to a shelter nearby, so he should turn up soon.

Best of luck!


----------



## immortalpets (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi I am so sorry to hear about digit. I have cats that are like kids to us, we have no children, our fear is always the cats getting out and us not being able to find them. It is unimaginable to us and we feel for you.

This is premature but have a website www.immortalpets.com it is a website for online pet memorials. A great many people receive comfort from the site.
If the worst comes to the worst please visit us for help with closure.

www.Immortalpets.com 
"Immortal Pets offers beautiful online pet memorials with pictures, tributes, candles and music. Having a place to visit your pet any time of the day or night helps ease your loss and keeps precious memories alive forever."

Warm regards

Terry & Eileen

www.Immortalpets.com


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I am still checking daily here for updates.. AT least you still are getting sightings.. Continues in thoughts and prayers..


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> I am still checking daily here for updates.. AT least you still are getting sightings.. Continues in thoughts and prayers..



Ditto. I really feel for you and digit.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey all......... I put a ad on Craiglist for Digit the other day.. Last night i got this email

Hello, the other day I was driving to work as I normally do and some lady hit a dog that resembled yours. I'm not sure if it was the same dog but it looks very similar though I thought the dog was a puppy.. definitly cocker spaniel like though. 

Anyway, she hit the dog... the dog laid in the middle of the road and when the ladies pulled to the side to get out the dog got up and trotted off (his fur was a bit matted and wet). (?) It was weird. Anyhow, the ladies ran after it and the dog came to them and was a bit hesitant to be picked up. One of the ladies tried to pick the dog up and he bit her thumb... I couldn't help but chuckle a bit with that.. They did manage to get the dog into the car though. It was a green mossy color van. I don't quite remember the license plate but you may want to check some of the shelters around the area. 

Everything about this is so real. She said Trot...Thats my boy..She said matted...thats my boy... I am printing posters as i sit here now...This so far out of range where i was looking....This is actually 30 miles or more south of where he was last located........Going to the county shelter..Which is very near this site...going to plaster up the place with posters.. Can I have another line of prayers please? Thanks yall..


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Need help calling shelters? I have free long distance. Pm the area.
/EDIT incoming pm to you.../

******* I am on it- check your pms before you blast out of there- one more question ... NOW YOU drive carefully!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Went to the shelters...went to the vets offices in area. Nothing.. faxed posters to 37 other vet offices on the Mississippi gulf coast and no call backs yet...Waiting on reply from lady who emailed me from craiglist..Asked a few more questions..

Thanks Borziomom....You helped me alot today...

Peace...Thanks..I am so glad I found this forum! Prayers are the best thing I got going right now!

Immortalpets... that is beautiful what you have set up there. Hopefully I wont have to but if it does somehow get bad..Ill be checking it out more.

pup.....those words are soooo soothing!!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

It's good that your putting up posters all around. Someone is bound to call or email about Digit! 

Did you put adds in all your local newspapers? County newspapers? Someone could of found Digit and is just waiting for the lost add to pop up.

Just keep praying and don't loose hope. God will always listen.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well we tried but its not over with. I hope that poster idea with bottom pull tabs for numbers works. You have my number etc.. 
I came back for any updates before bedtime. ..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi everyone... I dunno if I explained myself on something. I was asked this question for the first time last night and I was hoping noone would notice becasue of how much of a dumbass I feel like. 

Digit and Dozer both ALWAYS have nameplates on thier collars. Phone Number Etc.. Wednesday before digit left, I went shopping at target and was gearing up for my weekend trip with my girlfriends. I saw some beautiful collars there that I just had to get for my boys. I was going to stop at the feed store down the road to get thier nameplates put on em. When I got there the feed store was closed due to a funeral and so ..No prblem.. I can get it done tommorrow. When I got home, I couldnt resist to show them all the goodys I got them. Took off thier old collars and put the new ones on em..I let them parade around in them for that day. inadvertantly.. with all the excitement with freinds showing up from out of town and all that hoopla..I forgot.. and That is why Digit dont have a collar with name and numbers.. Please dont burn me at the stake for I will feel the guilt for a lifetime already..


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know I wont burn you for it.
It's just a dumb accident that could happen to anyone  .
I really hope you get him back. It's been so long.
I wonder why there are so many sightings of him, but no one stops to help or take him to a shelter??
You will be in my thoughts till the day you get him back


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Doggie... I wish I knew the answer to that.. I Thought about it and since I just beginning to understand how it is to lose a pet. Truth be known...Before this happened and I would find a stray, I would usually call him my own. i wouldnt think to bring the dog to a shelter. i would in fact call the shelters and state a dog was found but I never took them to shelters. Becasue of the fact of the horrer stories of what could possibly happen. I never thought I would pray that my digit would be brought to one. But I do everyday.

I think many people have helped him becaseu i dont think he would have made it so far away from home. It is just, if they dont bring him in during a thunderstorm he moves right along until storm passes. No telling where he ends up next. So i do know he has to be being fed. All sightings point to the fact that he is trotting along. and looks real well fed. At 16 years old this august 2nd. he sounds as if he was the day he left here. So I have hope.. The good news is...If those ladies hit him in the car stopped to help him...they must have love for animals as we do.. That puts a glimmer of hope in my head. I still wish we had some closure.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok..I Am FErReaking out!!!! I just got a email from petfinder with this possible match!!!!!!!!!!!!http://search.petfinder.com:80/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8708259&mtf=1 I know he is arizona...But he looks just like him!!!!!!!! I emailed the rescue that has him......no phone number listed....igit didnt have a fatty tumer on his butt.. But he had one on his chest about the size of a quarter. Vets said he will be ok with it.. Anyways..I am freaking out!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG! If he was taken from one shelter and placed in the AZ one, it's possible it is Digit. OMG...OMG.... This is me with my fingers crossed.....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

You chase THE link you sent me!! man that sure could be him! The situation fits and looks like him. 
I will be tied up all day with femka but please either call me or leave a note here if its him! IN PRAYERS.. Hoping and praying!


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Is there someplace we could see a picture of the doggie in Arizona?
I went to the Petfinder site, but found no way to get to the specific
pup which might be Digit.

Nevermind...tried the link in your post again, and this time it took me to
a picture of a dog they are calling Baxter. Wow...it looks like him. I have 
to go back and check more closely.


----------



## Cole (May 29, 2007)

IS IT HIM???? 

OH MY GOD!! I read this yesterday and I was crying so hard for your loss. I'm on tenterhooks now. 

Love from the UK, I hope its your little man, i really do


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Rita!

Yes it does look like him!!! I mean I feel it is a great poosibility! I am already planning the trip to arizona as soon as I hear from the rescue and with a few questions. But YES it does look like him. except I am used to a smile on his face. The fatty tumer on the butt kind of bothers me because he didnt have one there. He has a small one on his chest but under the circumstances it may be something he got while out and about.. I am grasping for straws here.. sorry if i am blah blahing to much but I am vigilantly waiting for a email! The markings are incredibly the same.. Digit had a "lightning streak" of white on his chest and I dont see it on the pup on the pic. But It could just be hidden. Plus the pics are so small it is hard to tell.. OMG I AM ON PINS AND NEEDLES

Cole! OHHH I HOPE SO..... I will definatley keep you updated. Thanks for your prayers..I think they are getting me closer to finding him!


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, that is what I thought about his expression. Your picture of Digits had him so happy-looking, and this doggie is grumpy-looking, but that would be understandable after so long on the road.

I was frustrated by the size of their pictures, too. I wanted a closer look at his eyes.

I hope you have found him...best luck.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

OHMIGOSH! I hope you have found him! I really do , the best of luck to you!


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

OMG! If thats really him! 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I am so excited for you!!
It looks just like him!


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

it is uncanny! how much that dog looks like digit... maybe those ladies who picked him up just took him with them to arizona??? don't know why... but YAY!!! Keep bugging them!!! Don't stop... they should get back to you soon!!!! send them pics of him, ask them to have him do something that he does that's cute, or something that you know he will do... just give them as much info about him as you can!!!! tell them to call him by name and see if he reacts!! give them your phone number!!! AAAHHH sorry got excited....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

YOu remember that van the one email said??? for all you know they took him with them.. We are all breathlessly waiting on the news..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ughhh..Just got home and still no reply. I had to pulllll myself away today to take care of a job related disaster. But all is well... 

I sooo hope to come on here and tell you great news...I...am...trying to BUCK UP! Ya know How many times I heard you saying that to me today?!? I needed that cheer..thanks! Ive got more pictures to share, kiddo downloaded for me to share with you guys. Enjoy


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb276/yvonnedavid/12-02-2006103539am2.jpg This was the best day of my life riiightt here.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't stand it anymore I'm jumping up and down in my chair... see? Have you heard from them yet? What's doing on??? We're all wearing our party hats here in anticipation... of course Buck and Chazz are not real happy with the ones I picked out for them but so what..... We're ready to party just waiting on your word..... Have you heard yet? I'm so excited I have goose bumps...

Keep emailing them... check with 411 for a tel # and keep calling until you get an answer.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I pm'd you a possible suggestion how to check this. .. I know I would..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Borziomom, Yep...worked out good. Have a contact number now ..tried to call it but No answer left message  



Renoman...Dont pop the corks yet...But itll happen!!

Today I am getting ready for the scouts fishing night tommorrow at the catfish pond. Woohoo.... Checking emails allll day, making as many calls as I possibly can...Im on it guys


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Digitsmama: In case I can't get back here to celebrate...whatever happens, may The Force Be With You and Digit.

Having extreme problems with the sight, loggins, and accessing threads, so I don't know if I am going to be able to get back. Tried different computers and different browsers. 

I will try to check back.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I finally got a call back from the founder of the cocker rescue. We exchanged details about Baxter/Digit..and It isnt him. She was amazed how much they look alike in almost every way. The things that dont match is Digit had a "lightening strike" type marking of white from his chin to his chest. Also Baxter isnt Blind. Just Deaf. She referred me to some more things to do on the search for Digit and she will be looking for him with me. 

Well another bubble bursted. But that is Ok. I still gonna find em.

Off to set up camp.. Bonfires, Marshmallow and smores, These boys and girls deserve this. Had a few of them come this morning to help with the set up. Whole time I was listening to these kids chat about what were gonna do to find ole digit..... And some had stories of where he is...and its all good.. I personally liked the stories of what Ms yvonnes gonna do if digit comes home. Those were the funniest.


PS I really want Baxter.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear that the Arizona lead turned out to be a false alarm.

Hope the next sighting is the real deal and Digit will be returned home safely!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Rita.......... 



Applesmom....Thanks for what you have done for me....there is a special place for folks like you in heaven


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Rita..........
> 
> 
> 
> Applesmom....Thanks for what you have done for me....there is a special place for folks like you in heaven


You're more than welcome and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Thats why we have forums so that people in other areas can check out what you cant do.. Still hold the faith..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Borzoiomom.....All Forums arent created equal though i must say... 

There is angels all over this one though. and your one of em!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

http://search.petfinder.com:80/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8776857&mtf=1

Someone at saveastray.com is working hard to find my Digit too. Someone keeps sending me these wonderful prospective Digits. Look at this one..Looks just like him too. He even had the white streak on its chest. But, The over eye markings are a tad different. 

We are ready to rock and roll tommorrow night! got bait. check. got coolers ready. check. bonfire ready. check weather permitting.uh..check?


----------



## Juliet5381 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am so sad Digit hasn't been found yet!!!!


----------



## icepaw (May 14, 2007)

This has been one of the saddest things i've ever read. Each page I went through I was hoping you would find digit. Until I just decided to skip to the last page and hope maybe Digit was found.

If only humans cared for each other the way you care for Digit this world would be a much better place. I really hope you find your digit.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Everyone! The fish fry was a success and the fish was fried and cooked on site. kids had a great time catching frogs and 4 wheeler riding at night on the boogey trail. I think we are all pooped out for sure! I think we are gonna try to organize a carwash drive to get the word out about Digit missing. Free carwashs as long as people post a missing poster for a day. I think it sounds like a great idea and we are wanting to do it in downtown ocean springs, which recieves traffic from all areas surrounding. What yall think? this i believe will be the troops last resort until school starts. 

Thanks for moving this thread briteday. 

Juliet and icepaw..... Hopefully I can end this with a picture of Digit grubbing out his Ribeye


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I was thinking about you and the fish fry last nite. Hoping you had good weather there. Glad it was a success. The carwash sounds like a great idea. What's new on the craigslist or rescue info?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Renoman,

No more hits as of lately. The saveastray person has been sending me possibles and he/she is working everyday it seems. Everyday I get a new possible but so far not him. 
I have been working with a local architect lately and had to meet up with him the other day and we got on subject of dags. Surprisingly he runs a new rescue in long beach. And he is checking into some things for me. He didnt elaborate on what but anything is good.

The weather was the perfect thick humidity that we all love last night. About 3 this morning I snuck upstairs and found my bed. Boy did i mess up..the kids dumped a ice chest full of water on me from the balcony this morning when i was least expecting it. SHORE WOKE ME UP!!


----------



## Juliet5381 (Jul 4, 2007)

I dunno how you do it. Tomorrow will be a year that we lost are precious Zack to cancer. Not having him in my lifehurts so bad. I don't think I could deal with knowing my dog is out there but not being able to see him.

You are in my prayers I hope someday really soon I log on and see that digit has been found!!!

Best of Luck to you!! If I didn't live in NJ I would be out helping you look!!


----------



## petsgalore (Jul 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your Digit missing.I'd love to help you find him-but all I can do from here is pray that you find him.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I am so sad to read this.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Yall,

The worst part is not knowing. But Ill keep running around in circles till i find something. It is so easy to log on here and tell my story. I appreicate everyone telling me that thay have a prayer for him. I believe in Prayers even more now than ever. Sometimes when I get busy in life I tend to forget to pray,Now that this is happening I pray everyday.I am learning to embrace the power of sittng down and having a chat with god. It is really nice to see so many people with that faith. Thats what keeps me going on his search. Grabbing me by the scruff of the neck and helping me keep that faith.I really truly appreiciate all of you.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Never give up hope, people have found their pets after being missing for months one person found their dog after 3yrs. Digit is in my prayers.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope to God you find your dog. I can't imagine the anguish you are feeling. The whole "not knowing" thing. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

what's new with the scouts searches? have you got new posters out there? run any new ads lately. You can't let Digit go to the back burner. Someone might see a poster and think. . oh that dog's been found by now. You have to keep him in the forefront. Just remember... I have a plane ticket to a party.... I have a vested interest. I will pester you daily ...  and I can be very good at that.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

R U OUTTA YER DANGUM MIND?! BACKBURNER??!!! WHHHATTTT?

Joking...........Been looking Daily..Going to the local shelter and checking it out.. I have made new flyers that I am posting around with phone number tabs attached..Thanks Borziomom for that one..Scout searches have come to a close because they are gearing up for school down here and it is really hard to get them to keep an interest. I have the carwash scheduled for this Saturday and hopefully I wont be the only one out there washing cars I thnk there is going to be several people show up. I know I have great friends that are willing to help.The plan is if we wash a car they have to post a flyer to thier windows and they have to post another somewhere for us..anywheres...i dont care just post it. The Deal is to leave it for 24 or more hours on thier cars. I have all the ads up and running still...I dont want to post here everyday becasue it is the same ole same ole. I really just want something good to say and at the moment.......I just wanna say my babies back home .

I dont wanna bore yall with my boohoos...everyone knows how i been feeling and thats all i can think of to type. I cry enough about it. dont wanna say it.

Tryin to keep positive....thats my key.....And YES.....WE GONNAAA PARRRTAYYY! lol thanks Renoman......Your a great coach.


----------



## KatyBud (Jul 22, 2007)

* I'v been praying you would find your dog I hope you have a large turn out for your car wash . Keep us posted Katy*


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Just keep praying. Digit will be in my prayers. Keep your eyes and ears open. Eventually someone will call about him. Just keep trying! You poor thing... he'll come home soon. You will see him again. Keep searching and calling. He's bound to be somwhere. I hear of strays being found all the time. I rarley hear about dogs running away and being gone forever.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Awwww..thanks yall.

My worry is he is sooo old. Next Thursday is his 16th birthday. I usually dehydrate a steak for him and all that mess...Birthdays are a big thing around here for me and the kid. Kid has 2 of em in fact He is about 80 percent deaf and 95 percent blind. He was just recently started on pain meds cause he was starting to be old. sorta. Just gave them to him when he had a long day of romping. He has an extreamly thick coat kind of like a sheep. almost the same texture. If he wasnt shaven every 3 months he would be so thick summers would be unbearable for him. 46 days today. Its been hot as heck around here. I have never felt this miserable in my life. Gawsh...I couldnt imagine life losing a child with 2 legs much less 4. Sometimes i wonder how they could do it. HoWW do they do it? 

Keepin on truckin ...............


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Read this digitsmom- http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,290670,00.html


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

WoW.....Amazing story.

 If I would have been just a tad bit more responsible on IDing my baby. Ya know that old adage. it would never happen to me...I sure learned that isnt true. I have appt. with vet next week to get Puddles and Dozer Microed. Thanks Borziomom. Hopefully this will come true for me.

Last night I was in bed and heard a dog whining outside. I went downstairs and was looking and couldnt see. i knew it was beyond my fence.Just couldnt quite see where it was coming from. It was a weak whine and I swear I thought it was Digit. I leashed dozer and we went alooking. In the woods just to the side of my house we found a female pit mix having pups. I seen this dog a few weeks ago and saw that she was pregnant. i figured it belonged to a neighbor. Checked around this morning and noone knows who she belongs to. Got some more flyers to post today. for her and digit. She isnt liking us by her, I am leaving her be at the time being until I can really tell of her temperment. She ate some food this morning. Looks to be about 5 pups. What would you guys do for her?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

digits mama said:


> WoW.....Amazing story.
> 
> I thought it was Digit. I leashed dozer and we went alooking. In the woods just to the side of my house we found a female pit mix having pups. I seen this dog a few weeks ago and saw that she was pregnant. i figured it belonged to a neighbor. Checked around this morning and noone knows who she belongs to. Got some more flyers to post today. for her and digit. She isnt liking us by her, I am leaving her be at the time being until I can really tell of her temperment. She ate some food this morning. Looks to be about 5 pups. What would you guys do for her?


Still praying for you and Digit. 

As far as the pit mix goes maybe you should call animal control?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I did call the county shelter to report she was found. But I dont want them to pick her up. That shelter is nasty and they dont have alot of compassion there. There is a no kill shelter in another county but to get her there I would have to bring her myself because I live in other county. Working on borrowing a freinds van to get her there. Have a freind who has a dog catchers "leash" gonna try to get her and her babies there today. I think I could get her to come and leash her ok. She seems sweet but she has that head down and afraid look about her. Just dont wanna take no chances.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

I keep praying that you will find Digit. I check this thread often and hope that someone returns her to you!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

She's being overly protective because of the pups, but I know you know that. You could try to move her or the puppies now, but she might object, strongly. In fact, I don't think she'd let you near them right now. A friend of mine cares for a colony of feral cats and for the first week or two after one has kittens, she has to be very careful when putting food in the shelter the mom has chosen otherwise she'll get nailed. And these are with cats that she's been around for years. They will usually climb all over her. When there's babies involved, all bets are off. 

Unless you can somehow lure her away from the pups then collect them, but I don't think that will happen right now. You could always contact the no kill shelter. They might have a proven method and be able to advise you better. Right now, just keep feeding Mom so she can keep her strength up and feed the pups. I would probably contact the no kill shelter asap to see what they say since she might move the babies soon. Does that make any sense?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

We got the dog! Easy as pie. Went out to give her food and she wagged her tail and came out the bushes. Came up to me and let me pet her. Dozer started barking from his kennel and she went back in. Couple hours later. Went out there with the leash. she came out. let me collar her and let me tie her to a tree..Wasnt really happy about that, but ok. Got pups and put them in backseat of truck. she willingly got in. Drove her to a friends house. he was going with me to the shelter.. talked hisself into keeping her on the way. told me he will foster her till someone claims her. If not he will find homes for pups and keep her. Well hows that, Sure made my day. Thanks again Renoman!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome! Happy to hear it all worked out ok.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I went today and collected the supplies for tommorrows carwash. One of the local auto parts stores where i bought the carwash donated 10 bottles of carwash stuff, some chamois cloths and some sponges. I go in there all the time for business and they was really nice to have done that for me. In fact one of the salesmens wives is volunteering some of her time tommorrow. We have 11 people on board for tommorrow. Maybe more! My dad is coming here to cook a Jambalya for the help we get. With all the fixins. It is really nice to see so many people still helping me. But I have had some eyerolls and some "this is the last time" snarky remarks. oh well...poo on them. I have a few employees saying theyll come as long as my girlfriends are in bikinis. I think some of them are planning that for the advertisement anyways. So I hope to have more people. Someone told me that if I go for advertising for free carwashs. I am gonna be busy. Exactly what I hope will happen! 

Yall have a wonderful day!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If I leave right now, I think I can make by Tuesday. Is that too late to get my car washed???


good luck. I hope you gave a huge turnout in both help and customers.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Come on down! Ill do it!! hahaa..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, look for me about noontime Tuesday. This is me leaving right now......


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Drive Carefully! Theres crazy people out there.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

crazy people you say??? No, I don't believe it.

Best of luck with the car wash. Let us know how it turns out ok?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL I wasnt talking about you silly! I hope you know that! I tell everyone that before they leave on a long trip such as yours!! In other words be very very careful!

goodness gracious..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I knew exactly what you were talking about. Dont' worry about it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey All..

Today was great, Had a blast! Freind of mine had a large poster made up of Digit and it was at the corner of a busy intersection. The gas station owner provided drinks for all of us and my dad did some down home cooking. We had initally 23 people show up and ended up with 37 people by the end of the day. Also, we had a young lady show up who is missing her pet and we asked that some people put her missing dog posters in the window. It was a fun time. And everyone said a prayer at the end for our dogs. The deal was for them to put one in their car window and to post one. Some people took more than one to post elsewhere. I saw quite a few on my way home. we ended up washing 84 cars and trucks. I am hoping this will get some locals to see them and bring my Digit home. Hopefully he will be home by his birthday which is August 2nd. Some folks donated money which was never asked for. But we ended up donating that to the scouts. those guys and gals have done so much. So now. I am still hunting the streets and feilds. Still doing drives around all the areas he was sighted. And praying everyday.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

My computer problem went away...think it is my stinkin-rotten dial-up connection.

We are still here for you and Digit. We will check in everyday to see what is up.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so glad you had a successful day. Just think... if 84 people drove off with posters on their windows, and put posters in other places......wow, that's alot of coverage. Something good has to come from this.

Still wearing our party hats... patiently awaiting Digit's return... this is me with fingers crossed............


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Digit'sMom, you have become an expert networker. New tentacles have to be growing long in new directions from your latest event, the carwash. Go, Girl.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks yall.. I am desperatly hoping that it worked. Had plenty of calls today from concerned people wondering if I have any good news. Sadly, not yet. but staying positive!!!! 

This morning. I went out and screamed at the top of my lungs for Digit. Sometimes I think this has knocked a few of my screws loose. I knew I was loosing my mind..but i think i am loosing it faster


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

hang in there. Any time you need to scream out loud again, let me know. I'll scream with you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It's been awhile since I checked in. I keep looking for another post... Digit is home! The fact that there have been sightings is Super. The car wash was a great idea. You amaze me. You are a wonderful inspiration. Never give up hope. I will continue to pray. Hopefully he will wander in for his birthday looking for cake and balloons.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, Lately I have had calls asking if I have found him yet. No sightings or anything. No leads. Tommorrow is his 16th birthday. Yesterday Son and i celebrated his homecoming birthday. son wasnt much into celebrating it. He just asked for his dog back. It totally breaks my heart. If only I had a magic wand. Or a time capsule. Oh the things I would change. If I had a genie in a bottle.. the one wish Id wish for. Sometimes I think i am dying inside wondering who has him and do they know what he needs, His grooming schedule and his diet. his arthritis meds and his eye drops. Is he getting to lop his head on thier knee and is he wagging his tail. And All it would have took is for me to put that old coller back on. It sits here next to my computer. Oh i say I am going to be more vigilant next time but I really feel I may never get that chance with him again...going out to scream now..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I am screaming for you!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Digit is officially 16 years old now. I have still been driving and visiting the shelters. Walking the roads. Calling people I have met along the way. I still have people keeping thier eyes peeled for me. I am still not giving up. Even though at some points I try to talk myself into letting it rest. That works for about 5 minutes. Then I am back into the fever of finding him. Dont get me wrong..I will have Digit live inside of me for the rest of my life. To me he will never pass over the rainbow bridge. because he isnt here to go. To me he will always be searching for me, so i will always be looking for him. 

My son is going back to college next week. I always have a hard time with him gone. Its gonna be tough this year. 2 of my kids are not gonna be here. whoa wiz me. 

I want to thank everyone who has helped me on this journey. all of you gave me many many hopes for finding him. everytime I logged on. I had a new approach to finding him and It felt so nice. You guys were the only ones who really understood my fears and i really thank all of you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## babyelmo15 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh... I will pray that you have found your dog. I would just go crazy if my dog ran away. My dog died from the pet food that got recalled. He died on the 9th of march and the recall was the 16th. Nobody was home and I was babysitting. I gave him a kiss on the nose told him i loved him and promised i would see him when I got home. But it was just to late...I still cry every night. So I'm going to pray until your dog digit comes home!



Renoman said:


> I am screaming for you!!!


I second that message! IM PRAYING FOR YOU!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks babyelmo......very nice of you


----------



## Veltish (Jul 29, 2007)

Did you ever try calling the local radio stations and asking them to post an ad.. or take out a whole page in the newspaper. its worth a shot!

i know its been a while but theres still hope!!


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Digits I looked around town at the lost dog flyers, and I didn't see any about another dogs except pits.. I'm sorry..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Dana...Thanks for looking..I have put Flyers at the mud bogs and at the walmart and some convience stores. I do run into alot of folks not leaving the posters up long enough. Having to replace some of them weekly. You are about 45 minutes away from me and I havent been frequenting those areas as much east of me. But I will go this evening and put some up. thanks bunches


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Any recent news? I pray for his safe return every night along with all my other pet prayers!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

no, I am still going out and replacing posters as they fade. Still visit the animal shelters everyday. I still remain vigilant that he will come home somehow. No new news. People havent forgot because I still get the folks askin if I found him yet sometimes. Thanks for your prayers for him. I just wish I had better news..or any news. This site has been an amazing tool in my search for him. Not only for the tricks to try to find him..But knowing that he is being thought of in prayers..It keeps my moral high.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Hell, I'm still looking for him when I drive around and I'm several thousand miles east of you.


----------



## Daisyluv (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Digits. I am hoping and praying that you will find him soon. I'm sure he is missing you as much as you are missing him.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

For the past few weeks I have been hearing a story I dont like so much. Someone told me they had heard that someone drove Digit off and dumped him out. Noone would tell me his name or where he lived and I finally found out yesterday. I went to this persons house before with questions but he denied any involvement. I am a pretty good judge of character and I felt he was lying the first 2 times I spoke with him. 

Where Digit was last seen is a service road off of I10. That is where the craiglist person wrote to tell me that she seen him get hit and taken off in a van with 2 older ladies. At the foot of this road is a carpool parking area and thats where Digit was let off. I had the admission yesterday. He was reluctant to tell me for weeks. And told me he was sorry profusely, told me that he was wrong for what he did yadda yadda yadda. And he didnt know it was my dog...It took alot for me not to break his nose..But, there is nothing I can do.I can see someone letting digit go for a ride...he loved his rides.......

Still looking for him on all the pet sites...looking for him at the shelters....


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

digits mama said:


> For the past few weeks I have been hearing a story I dont like so much. Someone told me they had heard that someone drove Digit off and dumped him out. Noone would tell me his name or where he lived and I finally found out yesterday. I went to this persons house before with questions but he denied any involvement. I am a pretty good judge of character and I felt he was lying the first 2 times I spoke with him.
> 
> Where Digit was last seen is a service road off of I10. That is where the craiglist person wrote to tell me that she seen him get hit and taken off in a van with 2 older ladies. At the foot of this road is a carpool parking area and thats where Digit was let off. I had the admission yesterday. He was reluctant to tell me for weeks. And told me he was sorry profusely, told me that he was wrong for what he did yadda yadda yadda. And he didnt know it was my dog...It took alot for me not to break his nose..But, there is nothing I can do.I can see someone letting digit go for a ride...he loved his rides.......
> 
> Still looking for him on all the pet sites...looking for him at the shelters....


I am praying for a happy ending to this story.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

OH My!! I'm so sorry for you!!


----------



## keyslammer (Sep 24, 2007)

I feel so bad for you, I really do...my heart is so heavy. I wish I was closer where I could help you go and look for your baby. Since you said he has a keen sense of smell, have you tried putting out clothes you've worn in little spaced out areas, so maybe he can smell his way back home? I'm new to having dogs and others on here might laugh at me for even suggesting this, but I saw it on television one time. The couple put out socks, T-shirts, etc. and food and PRESTO their little dog found his way back home. I know 10 acres is a lot of land and the thought of the poor baby being out there alone breaks my heart. I pray another rainstorm doesn't come along before he comes back home. All the best and I'm praying...believe that!


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG, I wouldn't have been able not to break his nose...I probably would have done worse.  It sounds like this person knows you and that this was your dog? That is horrible. Even if he didn't, why wouldn't he take a found, obviously lost dog to a shelter? It would have taken no more of his time. Stories like this are why I sometimes _(usually)_ like dogs more than most people. 

This has been such a long, painful time for you. I can't imagine. My dog disappeared for a week after getting hit by a car when he escaped from the house. I looked everywhere, walked for miles calling his name, posted signs, called vets and shelters, everything, with no luck. I was convinced he had crawled under a bush in some nearby woods and died.  Then one night, he just showed up at the door, narry a scratch on on him. 

I only tell this story to give you hope that miracles do happen, even if not always the way you expect. Maybe, if two older ladies were seen picking him up, that means that he has someone taking care of him and giving him love and care. I know that doesn't make you feel better, but it at least gives some hope for poor little Digit. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Where Digit was last seen is a service road off of I10. That is where the craiglist person wrote to tell me that she seen him get hit and taken off in a van with 2 older ladies. At the foot of this road is a carpool parking area and thats where Digit was let off.


Have you gone and personally talked to any and all vet clinics in that area? Oh, I hope those two women still have him and are taking good care of him.

I don't know if I could have kept from clobbering the guy who first lied and then told you he dumped Digit. I really think I would have a difficult time not becoming violent, and I'm not a violent person.

I'm going to continue praying for you and Digit, please know that in your heart.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

HI everyone...

As always...Thanks for your prayers and well wishes. This place is the only place I can come to and vent my anger and frustration on this whole situation. Even though I am still angry at myself more than most because It was my negligence that led to this happening. 

Lightwing......I have visited almost if not every vet clinic in 6 counties. I constantly call them, Was everyday now it is almost every other day. I have had phone calls periodically about a found dog that could be Digit but none never were. As for clobbering the guy....Believe me The thoughts that run thru my head are criminal and I mustnt think that way. I hate this person though. And I never say that word. 

Pooh..... I found out that He dumped Digit off back in early may, right after he left that one house he snoozed at for 3 days. This particualr guy lives 2 roads closer to me than previously seen. Which means to me he was on his way home.....The part about the ladies picking him up..It does give me a sense of relief in a way. I still want to hold him again though. The lady that alerted me on Craigslist about him, I met with her one day and we discussed what she had seen. She made it a point to tell me about how these ladies were concerned and went way out of thier way to chase him down and put him in thier van. Still wish they would take him to the shelter, or a vet..

Keyslammer.....Yep I did the clothing thing...and much more than that. I had dozer..(digits brother) pee everywhere. Among many other things.

craven and ella....Thanks so much.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you saying that this idiot had Digit, dumped him off, obviously saw your posters if he lives anywhere in a 6 county radius of you, had to have seen your newspaper ad, and he did not even so much as come forward and tell you anything...    You showed great restraint in not breaking more than this guy's nose. 

It's a shame that the woman who witnessed the 2 ladies in the van didn't have some vehicle information to pass on. You might have been able to track these ladies down.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Renoman....He did say that he saw the posters after the fact but felt bad and did nothing. From what I understand they have had strays in the area and the neighbors were in complaint mode when Digit arrived in thier area. One of the guys neighbors told me that he had to shoo him away because he would lay under thier vehicles and not move when engines would start... So to save the neighborhoods day...He packed up my baby and hauled him off. AND he did mention that if he would have had a nameplate on his collar he would have never done that.............All in All....The idiot learned a prime lesson. And hopefully he will never do this again. Some people dont have the education or even the heart to think of consequences of things. I still wanna break his nose and kick em in his &^)*&^. Among other things.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry ....people are so stupid sometimes they don't understand that by doing nothing they have a greater impact than if they do something and it turns out to be nothing. 

UGH! People!!! 

Oh, by the way, if you need someone to hold him while you kick - let me know- I'd be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I discovered this thread a week ago and read it page by page now knowing how it would turn out. I do hope that the final chapter has not been written and the digit will find his way home.

You come here and vent all you want to! 

((((hugs))))


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

I still don't understand, if he was going to drive him somewhere, why he wouldn't have dropped him at a shelter? It would have been no more work and far more humane.Ignoring a "stray" because it's too much bother is not surprising, even if I don't understand it, but to actually go to the effort to take him somewhere and then not take him to a shelter realy doesn't make any sense at all. Guess he was just an (*&(*^(%(&^%(&^*^!!!!!! I'll help with the beating if you need it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

And you know the stupidest thing is...The gautier /vancleave exit is where the last sighting was. The shelter is right down the road about 5 miles take right on hwy 90 about 3 miles and there it is. 


I try to understand too..for my sanitys sake...and I can find anything that remotely makes this better. There have been dumbbutts all around this situation and I am one of them. 

I am hoping this isnt the final chapter. I aint ready to give up.


----------



## petsgalore (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll keep praying that Digit finds his ay back to you.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hope you find her really soon. She is in my prayers.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

I keep checking this for info and I still have you and digits in my prayers. What a total A$$ that guy was! I'll get in line for a free kick too!


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

I just want to wish you the best and I hope you find Digits soon. That poor baby. Don't give up!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks yall........ Im still looking. Still planning his homecoming


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Who are you kidding? You will *always* be looking. Every time you pull out of your driveway, you will be checking along each road you drive, you will be looking for Digit. You're that kind of a person and there's nothing wrong with that. 

Hell, I look when I drive and I'm several thousand miles away from you, because you never know. I just had a video sent to me about a dog that was lost 18 months ago. The dog was found and taken in by someone. This person later decided they couldn't keep the dog and they turned him into the local shelter. 

The shelter scanned him and lo and behold... he had a chip and after 1 and 1/2 years this dog was reunited with his owner who was beside himself with joy at having his dog back..... I guess my point is.. there is always hope. No matter what else happens, there is hope. 

You are one determined lady and I have to guess, you will not sit by doing nothing. Digit will always be a driving force for you and there's no shame in that.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

You are so right. There isnt a moment when I am not looking.


----------



## SSpiro (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for you..


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find him soon or he finds you.


----------



## Chris_Texas (Feb 21, 2008)

I will say a prayer for his safe return.


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

Digit is now waiting peacefully in doggy heaven, full story in the memorials section.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone..Hes home.

http://www.dogforums.com/18-pet-memorial-forum/20759-i-found-my-digit.html


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Since I'm new to DF I just saw this thread today. I am so very sorry for your loss. Digit was quite a handsome boy. I am glad he is home with you now. Remember those we love never really leave us. Many hugs for you.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh Digits Mama-I just heard and I am sorry for all your pain. I have hope that a new lead will come in...hang in ok!!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

this thready is almost a year old..... from last June.... unfortunately the outcome was not what was wanted.... if you go and check the memorial page..... 

but none the less this is a very old thread
s


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Shalva said:


> this thready is almost a year old..... from last June.... unfortunately the outcome was not what was wanted.... if you go and check the memorial page.....
> 
> but none the less this is a very old thread
> s


Though the thread may be old I've sat here reading every single page with tears in my eyes.

Digit's mama, you have truly done everything within your power to find Digit. I am so, so, so very sorry for your loss and grief. What a horrible experience, there really are no words. I am, however, so thankful that you got closure.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm going to lock this down. It can still be read, just not respomded to.


----------

